# Loop recorder



## jenp2005

Question???
A patient had an implantation of a loop recorder.  I used code 33282.  I look in the ingenix book and we charge on the 90th according to the fee analyzer.  It is listed as zero.  Am I using the wrong code?
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Cyndi113

That's the code I use.


----------



## jenp2005

*loop recorder*

What do you charge for that code.  In the ingenix book it has zero across the % so I am unsure of a fee for the cpt code.
thanks


----------

